# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  В чём разница Между x64 и x32 бит

## ggringo13

На сегодняшний день многие пользователи при покупке компьютера сталкиваются с выбором, какую систему ставить, 32 или 64 бит? До сих пор многие не знают что это такое и как в дальнейшем будет работать операционная система. Мы постараемся вам это объяснить.

В скорости обработки данных 32х битная система уступает 64х битной. 

Если 32х битная система оперирует только 4гб оперативной памяти, то 64х битная работает впредь до 17 миллиардов гб! (в Теории). В действительности максимальный объём памяти определяется характеристиками материнской платы и операционной системы. Windows 7 64-bit Professional поддерживает до192GB памяти, у Windows 7 64-bit Home edition максимальный объём до 16 гб. Для использования 64х бит должен быть соответствующий процессор с технологией EM64T, это технология осуществляющая поддержку 64-разрядной адресации памяти.

Самым большим недостатком 64х битной системы является её не совместимость со старыми драйверами, к примеру если у вас есть старенький работающий принтер 2005 года то драйвер для него будет найти сложно, производителю интересней продать более новое устройство соответствующее новым стандартам, чем написать новый драйвер для устаревшего оборудования. К счастью производители последние годы значительно увеличили поддержку 64х битных систем.

Кроме того если программный продукт поддерживает 64бит, то необязательно все его дополнения (плагины) будут работать под 64бит. Как к примеру Photoshop и Firefox.

Подведём итог: 64 бит поддерживает большие объёмы оперативной памяти, быстрее обрабатывает информацию, но с драйверами могут быть проблемы.

Информация предоставлена сотрудниками ООО “Медиа Сервис” 
http://www.engineerseti.com/

----------


## meinung

Замечательное  повествование,  вставлю свои  пять копеек: это совсем не значит, что для использования 64 битной операционкой нужно более 4-х гигабайт  памяти,  вовсе нет, но из-за  того, что  длинна процессорных инструкций  по сравнению с 32 битной  операционкой больше в два  раза (32 и 64 бита соответственно)  необходимо больше  пространства  оперативной памяти. Именно по этой  причине  они и были названы 32  разрядная и 64 разрядная   операционные системы, поэтому говоря о разрядности операционной системы в первую очередь  говорят о процессоре, а  потом все остальное

----------

